# Paypal & Wortons



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

FWIW, I've just had an email from Paypal telling me that anyone who buys from Wortons & pays with Paypal for today only, will get 30% off of the purchase price.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> FWIW, I've just had an email from Paypal telling me that anyone who buys from Wortons & pays with Paypal for today only, will get 30% off of the purchase price.


If there is a link in the email and it takes you to a site that looks just like Paypal and where you are asked to enter your Paypal ID and Password then you better close your account a bit quick.


----------

